# Home cooking basics?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am seriously considering home cooking for Milo. I am not happy with the lack of quality dog foods over here. What percentages of things does he need? Meats etc.? Do I need to give supliments? of what?

Is it bad for their teeth? 

I'm confused by it all :blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You will need to follow a recipe prepared by a canine nutritionist to make sure Milo's nutritional needs are met. Please read Dr. Becker's article about the dangers of not doing homecooking properly.

Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

petdiets.com does nutrition consultations. There is also some incredibly good nutrition information on this site.

About Us




Dr. Remilliard's is a veterinary nutritionist. Her bio:

About our founder


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for the replies Marj and vjw!

I really doubt there's a canine nutritionist here in Ireland but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

vjw said:


> petdiets.com does nutrition consultations. There is also some incredibly good nutrition information on this site.
> 
> About Us
> 
> ...


Dr. Remillard is on the list I just had Lynn stickie. Orla lives in Ireland, though. I'm not sure if any of the nutritionists on this list work with international clients.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/123069-canine-nutritionists.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Orla said:


> Thank you for the replies Marj and vjw!
> 
> I really doubt there's a canine nutritionist here in Ireland but I'll see what I can find.


Balance It is another option. You can buy recipes online using their software for a very reasonable price. You do have to buy their supplements to add, though. I couldn't see anything about international shipping on the website so you would have to ask them.

https://secure.balanceit.com/


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Orla said:


> Thank you for the replies Marj and vjw!
> 
> I really doubt there's a canine nutritionist here in Ireland but I'll see what I can find.


This is why you need to visit Gustave in CA. We have one right here in Marina del Rey(part of Los Angeles where we live). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I got the impression Dr. Remillard does e-mail consultations. Wouldn't hurt to ask. These nutritionists DO charge for their services, so ask about fees before you proceed.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Balance It is another option. You can buy recipes online using their software for a very reasonable price. You do have to buy their supplements to add, though. I couldn't see anything about international shipping on the website so you would have to ask them.
> 
> https://secure.balanceit.com/


Thanks for the link! I'm checking that website out now 



eiksaa said:


> This is why you need to visit Gustave in CA. We have one right here in Marina del Rey(part of Los Angeles where we live).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


We just might have to! I do plan on taking Milo with me to Canada in 2014 or 2015 so we might take a trip down to the States sometime - maybe California :thumbsup:- I know some people that moved back there after living in the house next door for a few years  I think they are close enough to LA 



vjw said:


> I may be wrong, but I got the impression Dr. Remillard does e-mail consultations. Wouldn't hurt to ask. These nutritionists DO charge for their services, so ask about fees before you proceed.


Oh that would be good. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Orla, I would also love to homecook but get nervous about getting the nutritional balance just right. The alternative that works for me is starting with a pre-mix like the Honest Kitchen Preference or Dr. Harvey's and then adding my own protein. I do that as part of Bailey's rotation and it works well for us. Not sure if you have these pre-mixes available to you but worth looking in to, if you're interested!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Balance It is another option. You can buy recipes online using their software for a very reasonable price. You do have to buy their supplements to add, though. I couldn't see anything about international shipping on the website so you would have to ask them.
> 
> https://secure.balanceit.com/



If you go with Balance IT you definitely have to follow their exact recipes - no deviations. I bought some to put in our home cook recipes and it has just frustrated the beegeezus out of me! So we dont' use it... I have an opened barely used bottle if anyone wants it! LOL

But I do hear good things about blanace it... just not willing to pay $50 a recipe for my fluffs since Grace likes rotation.


I'd read some books - there are a lot of great ones about home cooking that offer multiple recipes. Make sure it's written by a nutritionist 

My two definitely prefer home cook and Grace (who was SO PICKY) eats wonderfully on home cook. Gus's poops are much better, as well...and minimal to no tear staining.

Plus it is nice that sometimes I can share what I'm eating with them (I'm vegan - Grace is basically vegetarian)....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Orla, Susan Blake Davis, CCS of Ask Ariel http://www.askariel.com/articles.asp?ID=253 does consults for US and International clients. HTH.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Orla i know you are looking into home cooking but i thought i would let you know of a couple of foods that i have recently found that are avaliable to us which are better quality just incase you do for any reason change your mind!

Canagan Grain Free Game, Salmon and Chicken
and 
Lily's Kitchen Grain Free Very Venison and Chicken and Duck

The protein in lilys kitchen is 21% whereas Canagan is higher at 33-36% 

I just thought i would let you know of these 2.


----------

